# How many Reformed believers are guilty of these sins?



## Jon 316 (Mar 18, 2009)

Food for thought. 

[video=youtube;ZF2N40F2Ufg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF2N40F2Ufg[/video]


----------



## MW (Mar 18, 2009)

John Piper's third example hit the nail on the head.

Acts 26:29, "And Paul said, I would to God, that not only thou, but also all that hear me this day, were both almost, and altogether such as I am, except these bonds."

One wonders why such a loving care for the souls of others should ever be construed as negative.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 19, 2009)

armourbearer said:


> John Piper's third example hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Acts 26:29, "And Paul said, I would to God, that not only thou, but also all that hear me this day, were both almost, and altogether such as I am, except these bonds."
> 
> One wonders why such a loving care for the souls of others should ever be construed as negative.



I think his other examples may answer your question.


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 19, 2009)

Me fo sho!


----------



## MW (Mar 19, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> I think his other examples may answer your question.



They are so few and far between that they can hardly be called examples, but are better described as anomalies, and such anomalies as are to found amongst all Christian denominations.


----------

